

Stable boring job or risky more exciting one? - cessquatoon

I've been doing web work for the better part of 12 years, mostly all client work. You know, find a business who needs a web site, you build it, sometimes it has webapp components to it, sometimes it's brochure-ware.<p>In the past few years I've worked on projects for major companies and brands, and I thought I had 'arrived'. But once the glimmer was gone, I'vestarted to wonder, what's beyond this? I've been feeling like I've hit the glass ceiling. As an outlet, in my off-time I've worked on my own sites and projects, have contributed to open source, etc. It's been a lot of fun and has gotten notice in my local tech community. But I still have to come to work everyday and work on stuff I'm not really into.<p>Basically where I'm at now, I don't see them doing anything but client work in the foreseeable future. Granted it's for 'cool' companies and brands, but in the end it ends up being the same old stuff.<p>What I'd like to do is work on a product, building something innovative and expand my skills. The company I work for now tried to position itself to allow me to work on a product full time, but after 2 years it hasn't gone anywhere past a useful tool for the company itself. Recently it's basically been put on hiatus because I was needed to work on some important client projects. I was pretty disappointed.<p>In the past week I've been approached by a local startup, funded, working on a really cool product. They are offering me a full time job. Pay/benefits are on par with where I am now. However there's obviously risk involved going into a startup, as I'm sure you all know. I have a mortgage to pay, and family to support (I ain't 20 anymore). I am an integral part of my current company, and my leaving would have a huge impact. I would also give up any seniority I have, and a pretty stable good income (they aren't going anywhere soon).<p>So I guess it all comes down really to me just saying what's on my mind here and hoping for some random insights from HN. I'm not looking for definitive answers. Has anyone been through (or currently going through) similar experiences?
======
minalecs
1\. Well before joining a startup you should be sure of two things, you
believe in the product, and you believe in the founders. 2\. If you plan
joining a startup , plan on being there for at least two years, before you
decide if it will pan out or not. 3\. Expect to work a lot more than you
probably are. 4\. You're current job won't be as hurt as you think, believe me
life goes on at every company, and you're leaving won't hurt as much as you
think and should not be part of your consideration. 5\. If you really want to
work on something innovative to expand your skills work on your own product
that interests you on your free time. good luck

------
jaddison
Do you have the opportunity to work with the startup on the side? (I realize
this might be hard with family and other commitments)

Maybe you can take on a reduced capacity role at your current place of
employment in order to make time for the 'new' something?

I'd say you have a few options, but they all require some level of sacrifice -
but you'll probably enjoy the startup life! ;)

